# many sites are banned in my college..help



## adi007 (Jan 22, 2008)

As the title says many sites are banned in my college
even blogspot.com,windowslive.com and many many more are banned
is there any way to bypass this..
i tried several sites mentioned in some threads but in vain..
So suggest me how to bypass this....


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 22, 2008)

*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=proxy+directory


----------



## adi007 (Jan 22, 2008)

^^No use.. every thing in the list is banned...
any other site..
As i said na googling will not help..
suggest a site which is not so popular and is unknown...


----------



## New (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey, there is a special tut for this from Vistaji(Vishal Gupta) just search for it else go to askvg.com...


----------



## nvidia (Jan 22, 2008)

Did you try using some proxy?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think a random anonymous proxy from *proxy.org will help.
or did u tried *vtunnel.com or *ktunnel.com ?


----------



## adi007 (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ all 3 are banned..
As i said i tried every proxy,but the college web management is way too smart..



New said:


> Hey, there is a special tut for this from Vistaji(Vishal Gupta) just search for it else go to askvg.com...


even askvg.com is banned...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ then email VG so that he can send the tut via email in your account...


----------



## crystal_pup (Jan 22, 2008)

Y dont u apply for internet connection at ur home?
Stop wasting ur time findin out tht proxy to access the blocked websites...


----------



## thecreativeboy (Jan 22, 2008)

use the ultrasurf 8.5 or 8.8


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Jan 22, 2008)

www.maximumproxy.com

try this.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2008)

Is your college using SonicWall????

If SonicWall is installed, SonicWall only monitors port 80. Try using some 443 proxy like *www.ninjaproxy.com. It works in our school.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 22, 2008)

If anything and everything containing the word "proxy" is blocked, then try using www.iamunblocked.com or www.hidemyass.com


----------



## din (Jan 22, 2008)

@adi007

Not to discourage you, but - There should be reasons why they block websites. So best thing is to respect it.

Proxies are the option, but if they are very smart, they can fully block almost all (someone smarter than them can break it lol). Did you try all types of proxies ? I mean the IP addresses as well as web proxies ?


----------



## New (Jan 22, 2008)

In our college they have banned almost all web sites...but,who cares?


----------



## chahal63 (Jan 23, 2008)

adi007 said:


> As the title says many sites are banned in my college
> even blogspot.com,windowslive.com and many many more are banned
> is there any way to bypass this..
> i tried several sites mentioned in some threads but in vain..
> So suggest me how to bypass this....



Hi adi007,
Try using Opera Tor it surely helps you, I hav also rectified this in my domain also.Download & enjoy a small browser.

*archetwist.com/opera/operator

Please tell me if it works or not

Your Friend


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 23, 2008)

I cant understand whats the point in blocking all the sites and providing net..


----------



## adi007 (Jan 23, 2008)

debiprasad_sahoo said:


> www.maximumproxy.com
> 
> try this.


^^banned



gagandeep said:


> Is your college using SonicWall????
> 
> If SonicWall is installed, SonicWall only monitors port 80. Try using some 443 proxy like *www.ninjaproxy.com. It works in our school.


^^banned



din said:


> @adi007
> 
> Not to discourage you, but - There should be reasons why they block websites. So best thing is to respect it.


They are banning even some good websites..
one day or the other they will surely ban digit also 



shashank_re said:


> I cant understand whats the point in blocking all the sites and providing net..


i have the same opnion..
banning some sites like orkut myspace is ok..but blogspot,windowslive,askvg...is not ok 



chahal63 said:


> Hi adi007,
> Try using Opera Tor it surely helps you, I hav also rectified this in my domain also.Download & enjoy a small browser.
> 
> *archetwist.com/opera/operator
> ...


it's not banned but i don't know what to do..
if i have to download and install something ..just forget coz we have linux and have been given low privilages...



din said:


> @adi007
> Proxies are the option, but if they are very smart, they can fully block almost all (someone smarter than them can break it lol). Did you try all types of proxies ? I mean the IP addresses as well as web proxies ?


^^they are very smart..no doubt about it..
coz they regularly update their database..so even if i find one there are less chances that it could be further used...

here is the details that i will get when i try to browse some banned sites


> Access has been Denied!
> 
> Malnad College of Engineering 	Access to the page:
> 
> ...



if i google some proxy sites then i wll get


> Access to the page:
> 
> *www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=proxy+sites&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
> 
> ...


----------



## din (Jan 23, 2008)

Just curious ..

Which sites are allowed in your college ? ?


----------



## mehulved (Jan 23, 2008)

Change your college.

And maybe college is using whitelist instead of blacklist.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 23, 2008)

just PM me coz i can't post that here

i have one awsome list by a mod in this forum


----------



## Ron (Jan 23, 2008)

hey how to ban the sites......



din said:


> Just curious ..
> 
> Which sites are allowed in your college ? ?


----------



## adi007 (Jan 23, 2008)

yepeeeeeeee..:
i did it.....
finally found a solution....
it's 
www.waythru.info
excellent site... can browse blogspot now....
The only thing i fear that they might ban this too after soime days....

update
24 jan
They have banned this site too..problem not yet solved..


----------



## techtronic (Jan 24, 2008)

Your college might be using Dans Guardina (Open Source Web Filter) because it has the ability to ban Websites based on Phrase or Word Lists


----------



## adi007 (Jan 24, 2008)

^^exactly..
can any one explain more about Dans Guardina coz i think the way i found to overcome ban will soon become non usable..


----------



## din (Jan 24, 2008)

More details at - *dansguardian.org


----------



## adi007 (Jan 24, 2008)

from *dansguardian.org/


> How to remove DansGuardian
> 
> You can't. It is not installed on your computer. It is installed at your ISP or your firewall server at your company or school network. If DansGuardian has appeared and you don't know how to get rid of it then you are looking in the wrong place! You need to speak to your ISP or network manager. If they have configured the network correctly then it is impossible to bypass so don't bother asking how to bypass it. What you should do is go and speak to them and explain the site that is being denied and they can change the settings on their server. DansGuardian is designed to be completely flexible and it is your network administrator who has configured it this way so speak to them!! If someone parked a Ford car in your driveway - would you ring up the Ford Car Company? No.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 24, 2008)

There is something called secured proxy site..

i cant write here not wanna banned


----------



## adi007 (Jan 24, 2008)

HELP

Now www.waythru.info is also banned..
How the hell did they find out this...
imagine within one day of finding the solution,they came to know...
hats off to them ...
looks like they are watching my every action...
now no solution left..
please help me..

If it's not possible to post the solution PM me or mail me at adithyau[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## minniawochat (Jan 24, 2008)

hi

 so said 

thanks


----------



## reddick (Jan 25, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Change your college.


  *Rightly Said*


----------



## praka123 (Jan 25, 2008)

using random proxies are the only option.u cant do much with dansguardian,squid etc   As ur sysadmin is really capable,he will find any proxies.even  anonymous,secure proxies too !
1.try some anonymous proxy which is not indexed by ur sysadmin 
like *www.proxysweet.com
and browse to *proxy.org
select any random proxy there and browse


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Jan 26, 2008)

praka123 said:


> using random proxies are the only option.u cant do much with dansguardian,squid etc   As ur sysadmin is really capable,he will find any proxies.even  anonymous,secure proxies too !
> 1.try some anonymous proxy which is not indexed by ur sysadmin
> like *www.proxysweet.com
> and browse to *proxy.org
> select any random proxy there and browse


The SYS Admin must hv banned this 2 also, if not he ll block this on the next day.
The solution is list the web sites you want to browse and contact your Sys Admin or HOD with the reasons why u need them.


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 26, 2008)

adi i sent you mail come to chat


----------



## adi007 (Jan 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> using random proxies are the only option.u cant do much with dansguardian,squid etc   As ur sysadmin is really capable,he will find any proxies.even  anonymous,secure proxies too !
> 1.try some anonymous proxy which is not indexed by ur sysadmin
> like *www.proxysweet.com
> and browse to *proxy.org
> select any random proxy there and browse


both are working right now ..
Will have to wait till tommorow to know whether they will work forever or not..
Thankd 



debiprasad_sahoo said:


> The SYS Admin must hv banned this 2 also, if not he ll block this on the next day.


That has happened to me many times..
But how they came to know about it..
Surely they are not verifying every site that a student visits...how..?


----------



## dreams (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

I am havin the same prob in my office too..But I am using a software called as GPass. It is a tunneling app thru which you can add the programs you want and use it like media player, outlook, ie, firefox etc..

It works fine for me..Jus install the appz in your computer and voila you are free frm the block..

This s/w is know by our sys admin ppl and they openly agreed tht they are not able to block this s/w.

So try it and let us knw whethr it workd 4 u..

Happy hunting.

Get it here - *www.gpass1.com/


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Jan 27, 2008)

dreams said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am havin the same prob in my office too..But I am using a software called as GPass. It is a tunneling app thru which you can add the programs you want and use it like media player, outlook, ie, firefox etc..
> 
> ...


They are using Linux with lower privileges in their college. I don't think he can use this.


----------



## adi007 (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ yes he is right and moreover *www.gpass1.com/ is also banned..



praka123 said:


> using random proxies are the only option.u cant do much with dansguardian,squid etc   As ur sysadmin is really capable,he will find any proxies.even  anonymous,secure proxies too !
> 1.try some anonymous proxy which is not indexed by ur sysadmin
> like *www.proxysweet.com
> and browse to *proxy.org
> select any random proxy there and browse


proxy.org is down


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

^then try JAP in firefox-may be if u got some luck 
JAP-
*anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/index_en.html

*How to access blocked or restricted orkut or any site with proxy but without using any proxy servers for free.*


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2008)

@adi, make a list of websites which you want to visit, then give a request to the admins to open up the site stating the reason on why you want those sites to be opend.. this is the best method.


----------



## adi007 (Jan 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^then try JAP in firefox-may be if u got some luck
> JAP-
> *anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/index_en.html


banned 



praka123 said:


> *How to access blocked or restricted orkut or any site with proxy but without using any proxy servers for free.*


banned..
i tried to access it via proxysweet.com..even then it got banned
it gave me


> ... has been denied for the following reason:
> Banned phrase found.





Charan said:


> @adi, make a list of websites which you want to visit, then give a request to the admins to open up the site stating the reason on why you want those sites to be opend.. this is the best method.


it will not work coz they will say that there will be some bad articles or post or blog in blogger .com and more over no one had ever done like that in our college before..

i don't know whether it's my imagination or not..every site i browse seems to be banned..for example filesend.net..i used it yesterday and now it's banned..i think if the same continue they might ban digit too(if they do so i will surely learn and find a way to hack into the server and will make the server down...)


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2008)

Try this.....
www.goldtunnel.com

And I think this may also work : *www.google.com/language_tools


----------



## adi007 (Jan 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Try this.....
> www.goldtunnel.com
> 
> And I think this may also work : *www.google.com/language_tools


www.goldtunnel.com -->banned
*www.google.com/language_tools -->i tried it already..will not work


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

@adi007 :I think you use some snipurl tool and try ur luck!


----------



## adi007 (Jan 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @adi007 :I think you use some snipurl tool and try ur luck!


please explain..
snipurl.com is banned..not only that whenever i search for snipurl in google it will say banned word phase


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2008)

adi007 said:


> it will not work coz they will say that there will be some bad articles or post or blog in blogger .com and more over no one had ever done like that in our college before..
> 
> i don't know whether it's my imagination or not..every site i browse seems to be banned..for example filesend.net..i used it yesterday and now it's banned..i think if the same continue they might ban digit too(if they do so i will surely learn and find a way to hack into the server and will make the server down...)



Have you requested it before? If they dont then ask your HOD , he should help you.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @adi007 :I think you use some snipurl tool and try ur luck!


or try tinyurls.
Even better, use a Damn Small Linux Live USB or Live CD to browse the net


----------



## adi007 (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> or try tinyurls.
> Even better, use a Damn Small Linux Live USB or Live CD to browse the net


impposible..
there will be 2 or more lab attenders every time and if they see me doing then i will be banned..
secondly most of these systems are too old no USB ports,No CDROM..

and regarding tinyurl -->banned


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

what about tinyurl or other url compressors?
anyways try below link for how to on JAP  

*gurl.jp/y/?q=*www.technixupdate.co...but-without-using-any-proxy-servers-for-free/


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2008)

@adi007 are they living in stone age or what? seesh .. why give internet access when one cannot access knowledge


----------



## adi007 (Jan 28, 2008)

@praka123..please explain by taking how to access blogger.com


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2008)

I think the last way is to request your  Admin......

BTW try this *210.18.104.227/cgi-bin/nph-120025.cgi


----------



## adi007 (Jan 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I think the last way is to request your  Admin......
> 
> BTW try this *210.18.104.227/cgi-bin/nph-120025.cgi


it's working  but it's way way too slow..


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 28, 2008)

^^Ya dude.I just cant understand why they provide net then..!
We too have WiFi in our campus(SBMJC,B'lore) but they block only Youtube,Orkut kinda sites and p11n sites.
Youtube is banned just becoz it takes up too much of bandwidth.
hey Adi, iam sure they will be keeping track on the sites that students visit.So they will block it what ever trick you find out.
So two options left:
1. Dont use net in your college Or
2. Change your college


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

@adi: *gurl.jp/y/?q=*www.technixupdate.co...but-without-using-any-proxy-servers-for-free/

and even better  
*2biturl.com/177

^^^^click on the left side link to the article.here for me,no blogger redirection is seen  anyways some how u get JAP installed on ur browser.thats it!
*
INSTALL JAP IN FIREFOX ASAP!!!BEFORE THE ADMIN  COMES 
*


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 28, 2008)

*www.rapidcatch.co.cc/proxy 

my site.... hope this works and is not banned......



Hope they havent banned google...

Get wap browser plugin for mozilla firefox and browse the site as wap....

*wap.google.com/gwt/n?u=*www.example.com

But not a very good alternative, I guess


----------



## viralslove (Jan 28, 2008)

I've seen many people asking for proxy sites to access orkut or other websites from schools ,colleges or offices. Well all this while all i knew was guardster and annonymouse. When I started working I had a tough time with this websense . Blocks almost all sites . Good thing chip aint blocked. And it seems everyone here uses a small proxy tool called UltraSurf8 . And I just tested it. Extremely nifty tool. 

Best of all its free . Its features : 

It enables users inside countries with heavy Internet censorship to visit any public web sites in the world safely and freely. 

As the safety and convenience of the users is our first priority, the most prominent features of UltraSurf 8 are that it has implemented a complex proxy with complete transparency and a high level of encryption on the Microsoft Internet Explorer (IE) platform. UltraSurf 8 enables users to browse any website freely just the same as using the regular IE browser while it automatically searches the highest speed proxy servers in the background. 

UltraSurf 8 implements almost all browser functions based on HTTP and user needs, such as browsing websites, login and posting on web forums, using Web mail, uploading and downloading data files, real time audio, video and other multimedia programs, etc. Please refer to the ¡°UltraSurf 8 Users Guide¡± for detailed information. 

UltraSurf 8 is a green software, which means no installation process is needed nor system setting is required to change when using the software. It is simply an executable on Windows platform. 


NO POP UPS ! NO ADS ! NO FRILLS ! NO SIGN UPS ! ITS FREE .  

Try it out yourself .  

*www.wujie.net/downloads/ultrasurf/u.zip 

P.S- This is not for people who already know about this tool .


----------



## adi007 (Jan 29, 2008)

khattam_ said:


> *www.rapidcatch.co.cc/proxy
> 
> my site.... hope this works and is not banned......
> 
> ...


ur site is working  thanks
second regarding wap,they are smart ,it's not working



viralslove said:


> I've seen many people asking for proxy sites to access orkut or other websites from schools ,colleges or offices. Well all this while all i knew was guardster and annonymouse. When I started working I had a tough time with this websense . Blocks almost all sites . Good thing chip aint blocked. And it seems everyone here uses a small proxy tool called UltraSurf8 . And I just tested it. Extremely nifty tool.
> 
> Best of all its free . Its features :
> 
> ...


banned 



praka123 said:


> @adi: *gurl.jp/y/?q=*www.technixupdate.co...but-without-using-any-proxy-servers-for-free/
> 
> and even better
> *2biturl.com/177
> ...


i am getting just a blank page..
i would be grateful if u could send just post some points or better PM me the contents or mail me at adithyau[at]gmail[dot]com..

the one thing i liked in my college is the high-speed net...i just checked the speed by dowloading some software.. the software downloaded at a whooping  250 kbps and the upload speed is around 20 kbps..if the sites were not banned and all computers had usb ports then ..........................


----------



## hullap (Feb 5, 2008)

ive found sum google group in which thier r new proxys by wekk let  me post all i know
here r they

*unblock225.info/
*2unblocknow.info
*www.smarthide.info
*www.youlock.info


*unblock215.info
www.proxyusers.net
www.digitalwarrior.info
www.surfunseen.info

*removeban.info
www.vixenproxy.info
*www.fastproxynetwork.com
www.getmepast.info

*proxypoint.net/
*www.pruxu.info
*www.workspacemy.info
*www.coolbypass.com
*aaaprox.info
*freshproxy.uni.cc/
*getaccess.uni.cc/

*www.surfla.info
*pumpkinproxy.com
*www.hidesurf.net
*eVade123.com
*www.2hide.net

*SwiftProxy.net
*boostunblock.info
*d3v.info
*www.bypassdomains.com
*unblockbypass.com

*itsunblocker.info
*unblock38.uni.cc

*Unblockall.cn
*bailsoff.com/
*browseurl.com
*proxyfido.info
*extrafreeweb.info
*www.payday2006.com/proxies
*wenowunblock.info
*unblock211.info

*howunblock.info
*unblock212.info

*www.super-proxy-8.info
*www.proxiguy.info

*howunblock.info

*unblock213.info

www.unblock101.com
*2priceyou.info
*ihate2.uni.cc
*www.drinxi.info/
*www.prinxi.info/
*2priceyou.com

*www.mroxi.info
*www.yroxi.info

*2unblocknow.info     

and the group is 
*groups.google.com/group/proxy-group/members_invite

hope i helped u


----------



## rook!e (Nov 11, 2008)

use psiphon.


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 11, 2008)

use tor
search it on google...  it is the best you can ever get.. 

trust me....  i used it in my college..

and use https:\\66.232.118.94

this will surely be open...

feel free to pay me on paypal... my id is antz.bin@gmail.com


----------

